

Max_jiffy_offset: msleep() beyond infinity - cvs268
http://thecodeartist.blogspot.com/2015/01/maxjiffyoffset-how-to-msleep-infinitely.html

======
cvs268
Over the years, apparently only 1 guy has reported an issue with this
definition of MAX_JIFFIES_OFFSET [http://lists.openwall.net/linux-
kernel/2012/07/11/222](http://lists.openwall.net/linux-kernel/2012/07/11/222)

As mentioned, this was originally discovered and has subsequently been fixed
within the ipset module.
[http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/400405/](http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/400405/)

The discrepancy however remains in msleep() or to be more precise within
msecs_to_jiffies(). Waiting for a Toyota-brake-failure or Mars-rover-flash-
failure kind of scenario to get the attention it truly deserves.

